# Training with a belly band



## Thebruxer (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello everyone! Next week the fiance and i are moving to a 2 story duplex. And with us we are taking this cute little guy http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13251848 He is a maltipoo!

I already have a big sized shepard mutt named Sadie. They both met and get along splendidly! Only thing is, Richie (the 2 year old male maltipoo) is NOT house broken. But i said i would be willing to work on training him as i did when Sadie was a puppy.

They recommended that we use a belly band, or even tube socks with sanitary napkins in them. Alot of the foster moms at the lil dog rescue group said they have used this method to train their dogs and it works wonderfully. To leave it on when they are inside so to catch a mess, but still be able to train them when they make the "leg lift" motion and so forth. One foster mom said it worked great on her 7 year old never trained toy dog (i think she said a poodle but I'm not sure).

They put a small one on him and it seemed to work very well, no leakage or anything. And he seems comfortable and not bothered by it at all.

Does anyone have experience with these? as well as training maltipoos in general?

thanks in advance!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I put a belly band on my puppy mill rescue while training him. It didn't actually aide in the training process, but it did save my house in the meantime.....  

Good luck! It took me a good two months to until Tink finally "got it". Now I'm working on a 6 month old pup - YIKES!!! I can't wait to get past this part!!!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The belly band is a band aid...it does not train your dog at all. If anything, it gives your dogs opportunities to mark in your house and be self-rewarded for it. 

The best way to train is to confine your dog if you are not actively watching. Actively means you are looking at your dog. Leashing the dog to you can be helpful as well. Potty training 101 with consistent rewards for the correct behavior and limiting opportunities for the wrong behavior is the most effective way to train.


----------



## Thebruxer (Mar 25, 2009)

Ah yes, thats what i keep hearing. Some people say it has trained there dogs, but then again i'm not experienced with it. I keep hearing that maltese's are very hard to house train, i'm not sure how maltipoo's fair with it. When i trained Sadie i mostly crate trained her with lots of rewarding when she went the bathroom outside. I plan to do the same with Richie. I may use the belly band here and there, but i'll mostly use corrective training if i ever wish to accomplish this with him.

Thanks guys!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Crate training is the ideal way to do it. Remember, if you are not actively watching, in the crate. Praise is much more effective at getting a dog to do a behavior than is punishing the wrong behavior. Focus on preventing accidents with supervision and confinement and making potty outside a great thing.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Just my 2 cents worth: I used crate training and reward for peeing/pooping outside along with a lot of praise and it worked very, very well! Some Maltese (including the two I have had, the first until the age of 14 1/2 yrs and now my second who is about 2 1/2 yrs) do not like the rain and will not be very cooperative about going outside to do their business if it is wet outside. I have an indoor Pee-Pad (washable/reusable) that I keep by the back door for these situations. This is about the only problem I have had with Midis and his potty house-breaking. I would advise you to just be prepared in case you have one of these (that seem the norm rather than the exception) that just will not go out in the rain!

Cyndi


----------



## Thebruxer (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow Bini, thanks alot for the info. I heard that those pads do work nicely, do you know where i can get a reusable one? I plan to get some, but the fiance is worried that it will soak through onto the carpet. So i plan on maybe stacking some together. How do you usually get them to actually* go* on the pad? Do those "spray" scents to put on the pad actually work?



Sorry for the bombardment of questions lol trying to learn all i can for Richie's benefit. I want to be a good mommy for him


----------

